# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  تطبيقات و مبادئ الهندسة المدنية في استقرار الهياكل

## siiin

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

STABILITY OF STRUCTURES

Principles and Applications

تطبيقات و مبادئ الهندسة المدنية في استقرار الهياكل

Auteur: CHAI H. YOO SUNG C. LEE Edition:Elsevier Pages: 529
Format df language :English
هذا الكتاب الفريد حقا موضوعاته غاية في الأهمية. تتكلم على قضية السلامة لفقدان الاستقرار يمكن أن يؤدي إلى كارثة لا يمكن تخيلها. كتبها اثنان من الكتاب مع 80 عاما من الخبرة المشتركة المهنية والأكاديمية، والهدف من استقرار الهياكل: المبادئ والتطبيقات من توفير للمهندسين والمهندسين المعماريين مع الإمساك بزمام أساسيات و المبادئ التي هي ضرورية لأداء المحللين لاجل فعالية الاستقرار.
كما يوفر هذا الكتاب
أساس قوي لدمج النظرية إلى الممارسة اليومية.

الفصل الأول يقدم التواء من الأعمدة. فإنه يبدأ مع نظرية المرونة الخطية والعائدات لتشمل آثار التشوهات الكبيرة والسلوك غير مرن
في الفصل يتم توضيح تقريبي 2 الأساليب المختلفة جنبا إلى جنب مع أساسيات طرق الطاقة. ويختتم الفصل من خلال إدخال العديد من الموضوعات الخاصة، وبعض المتقدمة، التي هي مفيدة في فهم آليات المقاومة البدنية والتحليل الرياضي متسقة ودقيقة
ويعرض الفصل 5 التواء في الهياكل في بعض التفاصيل، التي تعد واحدة من المواضيع الأقل مفهومة جيدا في طائفة كاملة من الميكانيكا الهيكلية. بالمعنى الدقيق للكلمة، التواء في حد ذاته لا تنتمي إلى موضوع في الاستقرار الهيكلي، لكنه يحتاج إلى تغطية إلى حد ما لفهم أفضل

تحميل كتاب تطبيقات و مبادئ الهندسة المدنية في استقرار الهياكل

----------

